# Hey Guys



## sealbhach (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm currently a student in Edinburgh but my hometown is in the Highlands of Scotland! I don't have any mice at the moment but am desperatly seeking some as i used to keep them when i was younger.
So if anybody has some mice for sale anywhere between Edinburgh and the Highlands i would be really interested


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hi you-i couldnt be farther away if i tried !! but mice will come your way. best spend this time whilst mouseless preparing a lovelywarm place for them good lck .


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and a very warm welcome


----------



## sealbhach (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks  i've already been getting them plenty of accessories for the cage! Think i've managed to find a pet shop near(ish) to me that sells them! Just got to make sure what age they are first so i can get them nice and tame


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

There are a few Scottish members on here atm so you might want to try them before resorting to the pet shop.


----------



## sealbhach (Jun 1, 2010)

I did try and have a look but i've only got one week left in Edinburgh before i go home for summer, and i doubt i will be able to travel very far to get them once i am at home as i am the only one keen on mice in my family. The pet shop that i'm getting them from are very knowledgeable and family run, they said that thier mice have been well handled. The only thing is they are satin mice and i'm worried about the life expectancy. I've had satin guinea pigs before and they didn't seem to live very long . Also the pet shop mice are 3 months old (max) but i have been assusred that they are well handled.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome. 

Please stick around!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Satin mice do not have the problems associated with satin in other small animals (rat, cavies etc) so that is not a problem.


----------



## sealbhach (Jun 1, 2010)

Thats good to know, do you think the fact they are 3months old will be a problem? I'm worried about them being nippy because they are older even though they are supposed to be well handled. Also does anyone have any advice on whats the best bedding and food to give them? I don't see any food specifically for mice in pet shops anymore.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Why not go and see them, ask to handle them and find out? I'd never buy an animal without handling it first anyway. The best thing to do for food is to make up your own mix - if you have a look in the feeding section there are lots of threads with ingredients listed.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome! I am in Carluke but I won't have mice ready for homes for another two months unfortunately! What pet shop did you get yours from? I need to source a male for my pet line stock.

Also, where in the Highlands do you stay?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome from a fellow Scot!!! What lines is it you are looking into - I don't breed myself but do have details of a couple of breeders (not NMC registered as far as I know.) I'm not sure what or if any are available now but they were breeding abys, rexes, satins, reds and blues. I may be in Aberdeen at the end of August - where these breeders are located - so would happily bring any down for anyone who wants some (I stay in Lesmahagow, Lanarkshire) so if either you or Kallan want any I can send you the details of the breeders and will happily transport them


----------



## sealbhach (Jun 1, 2010)

I just managed to get my mice the other day but thanks for all your help! They are so friendly so i'm having great fun with them! I got them from Animal Ark supplies Granton on Spey. I stay in Sutherland, but got them on way home from edinburgh.
The only thing is they all seemed to have these bald patches that must have appeared quite suddenly because the pet shop keeper was very shocked. Only one of them didn't have bald patches which i took along with one that only had very mild bald patches on her neck. I have put some small animal spot on them both so just waiting to see if mites is the problem. Also all of them were quite over weight a part from the one that didn't have any bald patches. :?

I was thinking about maybe getting another female mouse to go in with them in the future but not sure how easy it is to introduce them?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Sounds like you need to diagnose the problem first - barbering or ringworm are the most likely.


----------



## sealbhach (Jun 1, 2010)

how many tea tree drops- water will i need to mix that spray for ringworm?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

About 10-12 drops to 100ml of water will do the job.


----------

